

Why is the number 1,729 hidden in Futurama episodes? - programsvalues
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24459279

======
gamegoblin
Interestingly, 1729 is also a Carmichael Number [0]

And another interesting article about Futurama math, which lead to a new
theorem proof (by Keeler):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prisoner_of_Benda#The_theor...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prisoner_of_Benda#The_theorem)

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmichael_number](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmichael_number)

------
itafroma
Simon Singh also did a video on this topic for Numberphile[1]:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReOQ300AcSU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReOQ300AcSU)

Numberphile a pretty interesting channel run by Brady Haran about all sorts of
mathematics concepts:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/numberphile](http://www.youtube.com/user/numberphile)

Brady has a number of other, similar channels for
physics/linguistics/astronomy/chemistry/etc.; most of them are linked from
Numberphile's about page:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/numberphile/about](http://www.youtube.com/user/numberphile/about)

------
dweinus
There's another reference when Bender meets Flexo: they get excited because
they both have serial numbers that can be expressed as the sum of 2 cubes.

~~~
marknutter
"We're both expressible as the sum of two cubes!"

------
chris_wot
Is it strange that the first thing I thought of was taxis and Ramunujan? I
didn't even recall the significance of the number...

~~~
mathattack
My first reaction was, "Did I solve this in Project Euler once?"

------
tootie
When Bender meets Flexo they exchange serial numbers and burst out laughin.
When Fry asks what's so funny, they say their numbers can be expressed as the
sum of two cubes.

------
Sukotto
I can't find the references to 1729 in the Futurama screencaps posted in that
article. Would someone please point them out to me?

~~~
benologist
I don't think there are, news sites routinely stuff barely related or
unrelated images in to articles these days.

They say though that:

\- Bender's serial number is 1729

\- In 'The Farnsworth Parabox' there's a Universe 1729

\- Zapp Brannigan's ship the Nimbus is BP-1729

~~~
dlgeek
Except Bender's serial number is very clearly stated in "The Lesser of Two
Evils" as 2716057. Don't know why the author says otherwise.

See
[http://futurama.wikia.com/wiki/Bender](http://futurama.wikia.com/wiki/Bender)
(and I just checked the episode myself and confirmed it.)

~~~
nwh
Could have just been an oversight, there's quite a lot of them in Futurama
when you look closely. They often change history to match their own story at
the time, like Leela's mother originally had normal arms rather than tentacles
in the earlier episodes.

~~~
laumars
Munda has tentacles even in her first (voiced) appearance:
[http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-hEtstZ7Ka2A/TwtZrM89ZPI/AAAAAAAAAH...](http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-hEtstZ7Ka2A/TwtZrM89ZPI/AAAAAAAAAHw/JBCP9dclNbA/s1600/225px-
Leela%2527s_Homeworld.jpg)

Though I will grant you that the design of her tentacles has altered slightly.

~~~
nwh
Her first appearance is earlier than that though, where she has arms —
[http://theinfosphere.org/images/c/ca/The_Turangas%27_First_A...](http://theinfosphere.org/images/c/ca/The_Turangas%27_First_Appearance.jpg)

------
general_failure
1729 is ramanujams number

